

Show HN: Bibleqs - Dynamic shareable images with quotes - persona
http://bibleqs.com

======
persona
Playing with multi-device, full-screen images, web fonts and social-media
embedding options. Static image is generated only when shared. New image on
every refresh.

Still need to add more options, fonts, images.

